# .



## Ceejay123

.


----------



## mememe84

Nope an to be honest cannot see it happening either x


----------



## Ceejay123

.


----------



## SophiasMummy

I dont know my exs partner, but dont have a problem with her, I think she might have a problem with me though but not sure x


----------



## RaRalalala

Yea mine won't admit he even has a new one, not got a problem with whoever it is though, she's more than welcome to him as long as they don't expect to play happy families with my baby when I'm the one doing all the hard work!


----------



## Ceejay123

.


----------



## Fraggles

From experience doubtful very DOUBTFUL


----------



## Ceejay123

Fair enough. x


----------



## Fraggles

Ive been on both sides too. Partner to a guy with kids and now have kids and an ex with a partner.


----------



## lizardbreath

I hate her guts and have no use for her. I'm not allowed to be near her for fear that I would more then likely punch her out. She's the one that broke me and fob up. She hates that me and fob get along so well. She hates that fob has it so she can't read my messages or see my phone number on his phone. She hates that fob has to spend so much time alone with me and the latest one I just learned she wants fob to cancel my phone and our joint account hello stupid idiot we have kids together this is why we have a joint account until the day the both turn 18 we will have a joint account together. And as for my phone its under his name til the contract is up if he wants out of it early he has to pay the fees and right now that's like 800 bucks so its cheaper for all involved to let me pay it every month. They have been dating a month an she has a huge dislike for me because me and fob still get along quite well.


----------



## RaRalalala

Ok I can understand why you wouldn't get along with his gf completely! Very different situation compared to me and my fob, if that was the case however I'd probably want to punch her too!


----------



## Ceejay123

So long as theres a genuine reason, I guess that's fair. I just have so many friends, with and without kids.. Who have to hate their partners ex.. Just for the sake of them being an ex. It's daft to me. x


----------



## RaRalalala

Yea I usually just think "well they're an ex for a reason, good luck to ya, he's still an idiot" haha


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

This is going against the grain but my husbands ( soon to be ex-husband) ex-wife and I hav always got along. We have children that are siblings and there was no reason to be hostile. She and I got along better than him and her so I kept the peace. Now that im divorcing him we keep in contact so our kids can see eachother. As for my ex and who ever his new partner is, probably no he is on a destructive path and 
Most people he meets are alcoholics or bad persons in general.


----------



## Ceejay123

.


----------



## Angelicous

ceejay that's really sweet of you. It might be worth you putting feelers out. The mum can only say no. but if you and she are willing to discuss boundaries eg if she has issues with FOB/family than it's a lovely, lovely idea :)

Lizardbreath - wow she's only been with him for a month!!!! Wow that's a lot of demands. With any luck someone that high maintenance will be dumper and out of FOB's life quickly enough


----------



## lizardbreath

Angelicous said:


> ceejay that's really sweet of you. It might be worth you putting feelers out. The mum can only say no. but if you and she are willing to discuss boundaries eg if she has issues with FOB/family than it's a lovely, lovely idea :)
> 
> Lizardbreath - wow she's only been with him for a month!!!! Wow that's a lot of demands. With any luck someone that high maintenance will be dumper and out of FOB's life quickly enough

Thanks. She's a real piece of work that's for sure. The worst part is she's not attractive and I'm not the only one who's said it fobs friend that I still get along with very well told me he doesn't see what fob sees in her as she's a huge bitch and not all that attractive. Plus the one thing I'm greatful that fob told her off the other day she tried playing "parent" and told my child no and that didn't go so well with me.


----------



## Kate&Lucas

FOB won't let me meet her. He was cheating on me with her, along with several others and was one of the (many) reasons we broke up. Going from experience it's v. unlikely she knows the truth so he pretends he's not with her so I don't meet her and blow him up :lol:
Though after two years, if she doesn't know he's a cock she must be mental :winkwink:


----------



## Ceejay123

.


----------



## Ceejay123

.


----------



## MissJayde

My ex and I split before I found out I was pregnant with my little man. We have a daughter together who is 3. He shacked up with his girlfriend 10 days after I left. I don't want to know her. I don't hate her but then I don't particularly like her either. My ex has some stupid idea we should meet and try to be friends for my kid sake whereas I don't even feel I need to know her name. Seriously I am not going to be playing happy families with her. Any woman who is happy to step in after the breakup of a 15 year relationship (that with a little work from him could have been saved) has no space in my life.


----------



## Laura2919

I've never met her. I didn't have a problem with her until last week when FOB declared that the pair of them had discussed what would be best for my girls and let them stay at her house without even contacting me. So now I've taken an absolute dislike to the girl and would love to meet her just to stick her in her place.. 

She clearly cannot stand me because she's told FOB she hates it when we talk and it apparently causes arguments.


----------



## Ceejay123

.


----------



## Laura2919

I'd love to meet her just so I could put her mind at rest. I don't want him back. Never. Ever. Ever! :rofl:


----------



## princess_vix

I hate her.
My ex cheated on me with her and she knew about me and my son and unborn daughter and then decided to rub it in by saying 'how lovely my son sounds and she'd love to meet him and start going out together'

Fuck off you wench is all I can say!


----------



## TFSGirl

Honestly, I find it too difficult to hate on ex's or on new partners or the like. I don't have the energy for the hate. As for the ones who were involved before the previous relationship was over; I can definitely say it SUCKS, and I have been there... but the blame really does mostly lie on the person who cheated on you, not on the other party. She has no ties to you and no loyalties to you. (Maybe that is just my opinion...)

However, I DO have a nice story about the whole topic. A friend of mine (who is amazing by the way) started dating a man she was in high school with. They hadn't seen each other in 15 years when they met up again. He had previously been married and had an 8 year old daughter with his ex wife. He and his ex wife were very amicable, and so when my friend came along, she was amicable with the ex wife as well. The ex wife and her new husband and my friend and her new husband all started going for dinner with the little girl, and the ex and her husband ended up having 2 more kids together. My friend can't have children, but they get the 8 year old daughter (who is now about 12-13 I believe) 50% of the time, and the rest of the time they can see her whenever they want. They also have the ex and her husband over for dinner, and all three kids come. The son of the ex and her new husband LOVES my friend and just snuggles into her all the time. They are ALL friends and the kids do not suffer AT ALL through all of it. It is so nice and so mature to see!! It is so lovely. The whole lot of them have been by my fire station to visit as the ex's son LOVES firemen :) I feel privileged to know people like that. They are wonderful, all of them.


----------



## Ceejay123

Awh that sounds absolutely perfect :) If only we could all be like that, eh? x


----------



## lizardbreath

TFSGirl said:


> Honestly, I find it too difficult to hate on ex's or on new partners or the like. I don't have the energy for the hate. As for the ones who were involved before the previous relationship was over; I can definitely say it SUCKS, and I have been there... but the blame really does mostly lie on the person who cheated on you, not on the other party. She has no ties to you and no loyalties to you. (Maybe that is just my opinion...)
> 
> However, I DO have a nice story about the whole topic. A friend of mine (who is amazing by the way) started dating a man she was in high school with. They hadn't seen each other in 15 years when they met up again. He had previously been married and had an 8 year old daughter with his ex wife. He and his ex wife were very amicable, and so when my friend came along, she was amicable with the ex wife as well. The ex wife and her new husband and my friend and her new husband all started going for dinner with the little girl, and the ex and her husband ended up having 2 more kids together. My friend can't have children, but they get the 8 year old daughter (who is now about 12-13 I believe) 50% of the time, and the rest of the time they can see her whenever they want. They also have the ex and her husband over for dinner, and all three kids come. The son of the ex and her new husband LOVES my friend and just snuggles into her all the time. They are ALL friends and the kids do not suffer AT ALL through all of it. It is so nice and so mature to see!! It is so lovely. The whole lot of them have been by my fire station to visit as the ex's son LOVES firemen :) I feel privileged to know people like that. They are wonderful, all of them.

That is what I want me and FOB get along really well its his WOMAN who hate the sichuation. I would love that but I cant see it ever happening.


----------



## MommaAlexis

I had a lot of issues with FOB's ex at first, but we've since realized how much of that was his fault. Telling us horrible things about each other so we'd hate each other. I got in touch and we went for coffee when FOB and I first broke up, for our LOs sakes. And found out how much BS he spewed! I actually stayed at her house all weekend last week and baby sat my previous step daughter, now Lara's half sister. And HE's the one who's no where to be found lol.


----------



## Ceejay123

.


----------



## omfgski

.


----------



## Ceejay123

.


----------



## emf81

Hi, I get on with the fob and his gf. Me and the fob were not together when i found out i was pregnant and when i told him he did not want to know and dinn't tell anyone about her :cry: He was't involved with the pregnancy at all and although that was hard it was his decision. I let him know when all the appointments ect were and when she was born. He finally met our lo when she was 2 months. Lo is now 9 months and hes been with his new gf for about a year. Although its not how i would have wanted things they are together nd she is really good with my lo so theres not much more i can ask for really :wacko: xx


----------



## Ceejay123

.


----------



## cw1975

I get on with her for the sake she is part of my sons life whether I like it or not. I don't hate her, done have any feeling towards her. I have only met her a few times, but I've been civil and chatty to her.

However, I know she is really insecure that me and my ex get on so well, and sometimes my ex tells me things she has done and said and I think she is actually quite selfish and manipulative. Having said that I won't be rude or mean about her in front of my son because I would not want him to think it is acceptable to behave like that to her because when all is said and done she is good with him when he stays with his dad.

So do we get on.... Yes. Do I like her.... No I think she is a very selfish and childish, but she's not my problem xxx


----------



## Ceejay123

Fair enough :) x


----------



## Ceejay123

.


----------



## Laura2919

FOB's GF and I have no contact and nor will we. She made damn sure of that when she decided to discuss MY childrens future without running it past me first. 

FOB is a total fool for letting her dictate what he does but tbh it's only the twins he has to answer to. They get all they need from me and I don't bad mouth him in front of them and nor would I, they will form their own opinions and one day he'll be majorly sorry for the things he's done to them. They go without a dad for a whole 12 days in between visits. :nope: how terrible that a father doesn't call up and say 'can we take girls out to eat?' 'can we take girls to soft play' I've got the 6 weeks holidays and it was ME that had to ask him if he could have them one day on one of his weekends!! 'i'll see' was his reply.. Great dad, smashing dad!!! Not..


----------

